# Plymouth kid makes good



## petee (Dec 15, 2017)

New York’s Next Subway Chief Will Mull Closing Lines for Repairs


----------



## Ground Elder (Dec 15, 2017)

Angela Rippon's a janner, so it's not unprecedented.


----------



## editor (Dec 15, 2017)

I'm warming to him 



> Mr. Byford is a familiar face among Toronto subway commuters, many of whom stopped to wish him well. He has never owned a car. He promises to commute by subway in New York, adding that he and his wife are looking for an apartment in Manhattan.


----------



## petee (Jan 17, 2018)

> In a clear sign that he was not a native New Yorker, he politely stepped aside to allow passengers off the train before edging his way onto the crowded car.



On His First Day, Transit Chief Rode the Subway Into Work


----------



## petee (Jan 23, 2020)

train daddy resigns.









						Byford resigns, a despondent Twitter reacts
					

The celebrated transit chief officially resigns from the MTA, after quarreling with Gov. Cuomo over the subways turnaround.




					www.cityandstateny.com


----------



## petee (May 27, 2020)

well well well 









						Andy Byford to be commissioner of Transport for London
					

Andy Byford is appointed to the role of commissioner of Transport for London.



					www.bbc.com


----------

